# Gojira's Tuning



## philkilla

Are these guys really in D standard? I have some friends that highly oppose this.


If so, what kind of amps are they playing through?


----------



## distressed_romeo

I heard someone say they use New Standard tuning (CGDAEG), although I have nothing to clarify that...


----------



## sakeido

I am positive they play in D Standard through 5150s. I am pretty sure they have a compressor going too to get some of those weird shrieking sound effects they have.


----------



## Loomer

Definitely D standard. I didn't believe it at first either, but then I played along to some of the tracks.

I've heard from another source, that they use Single Rectifier, and a lot less gain than you'd expect. Also, there is a lot of reverb in the mixing of the new record, which gives it that HUUGE sound.

Seriously, I don't think I've ever come across a band with a bigger sound than these guys


----------



## Ror3h

Yep D standard, I asked Joe this a while ago and that was his answer.
It sounds lower because they use a lot of 4th chords.


----------



## Loomer

Ror3h said:


> Yep D standard, I asked Joe this a while ago and that was his answer.
> It sounds lower because they use a lot of 4th chords.



Oh yeah, I almost forgot that. A tried and true Morbid Angel trick


----------



## zimbloth

Yeah but their bass player probably is a 5-string though. A lot of bands have that going on on. Guitars DGCFAD, bass ADGCF, sounds lower (and ya the 4th chords).


----------



## Ror3h

zimbloth said:


> Yeah but their bass player probably is a 5-string though. A lot of bands have that going on on. Guitars DGCFAD, bass ADGCF, sounds lower (and ya the 4th chords).



Yeah he plays a 5 string aswell.


----------



## Seedawakener

Since Im kind of a noob when it comes to theory. Plz tell me about the 4th chords.  Id appreciate it!


----------



## KillMAH

A fourth is actually an interval instead of a chord. It consists of the root note and its fourth. For instance fretting the low D on the B string and the G on the E string both at the third fret will give you the perfect fourth interval. Of course, you can add the D (A string, fifth fret) to make it sound fuller. These diads sounds lower because it implies the power chord with the low G (G-D-G)...a note below the playable range of the guitar.


----------



## DaveCarter

A normal powerchord uses notes 1 and 5 of the scale e.g. in C you'd = use C and G. 4th chords you use notes 1 and 4 of the scale i.e. C and F.

You could also call them inverted powerchords

i.e. instead of

--7--
--5--
-----

playing:

-----
--5--
--5--


or even


--7--
--5--
--5--


any help?


----------



## sakeido

Loomer said:


> Definitely D standard. I didn't believe it at first either, but then I played along to some of the tracks.
> 
> I've heard from another source, that they use Single Rectifier, and a lot less gain than you'd expect. Also, there is a lot of reverb in the mixing of the new record, which gives it that HUUGE sound.
> 
> Seriously, I don't think I've ever come across a band with a bigger sound than these guys



If they can get a Single Rectifier to sound that good then they are even better then I thought  When I saw them live though, I couldn't see any Rectifier diamond plate head cabs... they had blacked out 6505/5150 heads.


----------



## Seedawakener

Ah I see. I use that quite a lot though I didnt know what it was called! thx! e-rep for you guys!


----------



## philkilla

The 4th's were a give away for me. I guess this settles it than.

Damn they are some sick cunts!!


----------



## Shaman

sakeido said:


> If they can get a Single Rectifier to sound that good then they are even better then I thought  When I saw them live though, I couldn't see any Rectifier diamond plate head cabs... they had blacked out 6505/5150 heads.



They have been using Mesa stuff in all the pictures and videos I have seen.

There's a lot of discussion in here: The Boogie Board :: View topic - Gojira and Recto?

But it seems that they are using 6505's nowdays!


----------



## Pauly

Really? I've always thought they sounded fairly 'low', just goes to show you don't need to tune down to be br00tal!


----------



## DSS3

All the albums were recorded with a 2ch Dual Recto (blackface with silver chassis) through a Marshall 1960A cabinet and a Neumann TLM103 mic.


----------



## sakeido

Well I did not think that they were using Rectos with the black diamond plate fronts... that could very well be their rig then. Either that or they were using Machine Head's gear to save setup time, it was only about 10 minutes between Gojira and Machine Head's sets.


----------



## DSS3

I know on the US tour with Bodom/Amon Amarth that Christian was using a 6505+ and Jean Michel was using a H&K Triamp, as I asked them about it before their set started, but I didn't catch the MH tour.


----------



## philkilla

Gives me more faith about my recto.

God I wish I could crank mine more...


----------



## Shaman

philkilla said:


> Gives me more faith about my recto.
> 
> God I wish I could crank mine more...



Get a power atteunator  THD Powerbrake, Koch Loadbox etc.

That way you can crank your Recto, get that sweeet tube distortion without killing all the living things nearby


----------



## sakeido

Shaman said:


> Get a power atteunator  THD Powerbrake, Koch Loadbox etc.
> 
> That way you can crank your Recto, get that sweeet tube distortion without killing all the living things nearby



Killing all living things nearby is so much more metal though. I swear at least two thousand people died in the French countryside during the recording of From Mars to Sirius. But more seriously, yes get a powerbrake or something - Rectos just sound better and better as you crank them. Also get a boost pedal if you don't have one already!!


----------



## Pauly

This thread made me go and administer some Gojira. If you go on their website you can hear all their albums for free


----------



## gingerman

I believe their heavy sound is also due to lots of contrasts in their music (high and low notes in particular) and Joe's vocal work.

Although a booster in front of mid gain recto is always better than just the full gain recto


----------



## metallifan3091

They're definitely not playing Rectos, at least not live. I saw them quite recently and another time last year and they were playing EVH 5150 heads and cabs.


----------



## MFB

metallifan3091 said:


> They're definitely not playing Rectos, at least not live. I saw them quite recently and another time last year and they were playing EVH 5150 heads and cabs.



The spambot you'll notice above you was bumping threads from a decade ago, like this one, so yes - they are indeed no longer playing Rectos from 2007 and have moved to 5150s (5150 IIIs to be exact I believe)


----------



## metallifan3091

Right, I noticed that, but the person immediately above my response posted AFTER the spambot did and still mentioned them using Rectos, so I thought I'd add some current clarification.


----------



## squids

i thought i read somewhere that they use a modified 5150 3


----------



## Tech Wrath

Everyone pretty much nailed everything on the head.
D standard, inverted 4ths, etc.
I know on a song or two off The Way of All Flesh and From Mars to Sirius they drop the low D a whole step (Drop C)


----------



## AK_With_a_Lazer_Beam

sakeido said:


> I am positive they play in D Standard through 5150s. I am pretty sure they have a compressor going too to get some of those weird shrieking sound effects they have.


The sound effects are just harmonic tricks. I doubt a comp has anything to do with it. A comp is pretty much just a limiter. They use rectos and eq as far as I know. I'm sure they use some drives also, who doesn't?


----------



## Vyn

Tech Wrath said:


> Everyone pretty much nailed everything on the head.
> D standard, inverted 4ths, etc.
> I know on a song or two off The Way of All Flesh and From Mars to Sirius they drop the low D a whole step (Drop C)



Was about to chime in with this. Mostly D standard with the occasional drop C song. Toxic Garbage Island is definitely drop C (actually have learnt that one haha).


----------



## ChugThisBoy

D standard, Drop C and 5150's - that's their main thing


----------



## Mayhew

Double necrobump dudes.


----------

